# Nervous...



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

I always just pretend I'm riding at home. I still get nervous when Im showing at some bigger shows and I have been showing since I was 4!! I think the key to not being nervous is show experience, you just have to go in there and do it and next time it wont be so bad.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

bgood400 said:


> I think the key to not being nervous is show experience, you just have to go in there and do it and next time it wont be so bad.


I totally agree with just more show experience, I hardly ever worry about my classes any more because I have done them a billion times. I do get a little nervous with showmanship but that's something new to me that I haven't done before. I am mainly worried about forgetting my pattern lol. In my ridden classes I know I wont forget what walk trot and canter all mean lol. Then jumping is easy for D and I it's just remembering which jumps to jump when.


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

thanks for the replys
Yeh, i will try the pretending im at home thing!


----------

